# ARDS/BANGOR LADIES MEET ?????



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hellooooooooooo

I've been thinking lots   and was wondering whether any of you ladies from the Ards peninsuala/Bangor/Holywood areas would be interested in a meet sometime ?

Post and let me know and we'll try to get something organised........

Kate


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi kate, would love to meet up I'm in Ards.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

evening crazykate 

i think thats a good idea hun 

LX


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

ok so it's just us three then    thought there may have been a few more    

any how we are all Ards ladies so where would you like to go then ? and when?

I work 9-5 but can book time off it you ladies work shifts or anything or we could make it a saturday or sunday even.  Let me know you're thoughts

If anyone else is looking in and would like to join in please feel free - don't be shy


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi kate like you i am also 9-5 so Sat or Sun would be ok as Ballet finishies for the summer on Sat


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

hi walsh ok sounds good will wait and see what suits ladyhex then


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

just let me know a date and time so i can sort things out with work   

any more girls up for it


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Come on girls there is bound to be more Ards and Bangor Girls out there hiding, don't be shy!!!! There has been over 70 ppl looking at this thread


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi

I am from the Ards area and am a bit of a lurker....sorry.

I would love to meet some people in my situation the only difference for me is I am no longer planning IVF...long story and a bad experience  

Would I still be welcome, I am also a little bit older that most......I am 41

Fiona


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome Fiona more the merrier    sorry you had a bad experience   age doesn't matter


----------



## happyness (Oct 12, 2008)

hey girls came across the met up use r plannin im carryduff area was wondering if i could join the met?im not havin any tx at the min im single still waitingon follow up from gyn xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

welcome aboard happyness, you are more than welcome to join the meet


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Yay everyone welcome age not a factor!!!!!!

Any suggestions for a destination ?


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Are you planning, food, drink, food and drink, coffee and a wee bun or ice cream and a wee walk.....actually scrap the walking idea I'm a lazy cow


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

hi fiona      yeah scrap the walking idea............

hadn't really thought much about where to go    

any suggestions from anyone ??


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

food and drink would be good molly browns, romas le winters  ards, somewhere in bangor ? or belfast ? 
or just drink


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

ooohhhhhh please please please can we aviod Molly Browns I am worried some of my ex work colleagues might be there and as I was made redundant in Feb I don't wanna see them  , Le Winters sounds good though


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Le Winters sounds good to me too


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

le winters yummy


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey ladies only found this thread would love to join yous on your meet up if thats
Hey happyness i am not far from you and work in carryduff


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

sweetchilli welcome aboard the groovy train lol    its heading to le winters


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

ok so we're going to le winters then ................anyone any idea of when ?


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

next weekend or week night, what would suit better?


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

any more girls wanting to join in ?


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I can do any night of the week except Wednesday (there's always one isn't there   )

Come on ladies....... it'll be christmas before we get organised at this rate


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

OK OK when are we going out


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

....Please can we go out NOW!! i am going mental. 

I started a new Mat cover post on Monday and when I got talking to the girls it turns out there are now 2 others pregnent in the same office as me, one is 20 weeks and the other is 28 weeks so both are displaying bumps  

There is a standing joke in the office about eveyone getting pregnant and saying it will be me next if only they knew the truth and how painful it is for me to laugh at the joke...I don't want to tell them about me as I don't really know them. I just cried and cried with my hubby on Tuesday night because my heart is just so broken and the desire is so strong.

Anyway onwards and upwards as they say. Think I am free most nights to go out.

Fiona


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

what about next week 
week night or weekend ? 

any night for me    

fiona sorry read you were abit upset the other night its so hard at times 
everybody in my work are the same about saying you will be next and i just put it of with noway    it hurts at times


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

right what about we make it next saturday night at le winters about 7.30 for meal and drinks 
or during the day would it suit better ? 
what do we all think? 
come on ladies


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

next saturday day/night would be cool............ 

Fiona   sorry you're having it tough at the mo it's tough hearing "you'll be next" all the time.......well at least when we all go out there'll be none of that!!!


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

next sat would be good    day or night fine 
or we could just make it all day


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

OK so Le Winters at what say 6 if we are having a meal we are gonna need to book though so we'll need numbers asap


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

count me in    food and drink   to right 6 pm sounds good


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

so is it just the two of us..........where did everyone elso go


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

two of a kind lol   

i think fiona and sweetchilli said they would go ?
come on girls step up lol


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

well will we book a table or just go on the off chance that we'll be early enough to get one  seeing as it's just you and me at this late stage!!!!!

Where did everyone go?  Did we say something to offend?? I sincerely hope not!


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi ladies

Sorry I have been awol again.

Unfortunately I can't do Saturday evening it is the only evening DH and I have together this week.

Let me know if you meet again I and will be sure to join you.

Sorry
F


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

what about next weekend crazykate how does that sound with you ...... im easy (and not in that way lol)

after the july hols ??


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't do the following weekend (18th) as it's DH's birthday.  I could do the following one and then I go on holiday for a week!! But fire on without me if everyone else can make it....


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

that would be the 25th, how would that suit everybody 

its fine with me


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

so are we going out next week


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Im still up for it !!! 

Who else ?


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it just you and me again


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi Bangor ladies

Why not consider coming along to the Stork Group in Belfast.  Just a thought!!!

See below

Just a short note to say that the next meet up of the Stork Group will be held on Thursday 30 July at 8.00pm - WRDA, 6 Mount Charles, off University Road/Botanic Avenue, Belfast.  This will be a general meeting and a chance to catch up over a cup of tea/coffee.  The meeting will be facilitated by Monica and David, I N UK Volunteers. I hope you can make it.  New members are very welcome.  
We meet on the last Thursday of every month at 8.00pm.  Parking available in the local area.


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

I am still up for the Ards/Bangor meet  

I can do Friday evening but not Saturday


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I can do Friday too


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll take it it's not this week then!!!!

I'll PM ladyhex my mobile number and if it's still on she could text me whether tonight or tomorrow.  

Other than than I'm on my holidays for a week and could make it the week after next


----------



## happyness (Oct 12, 2008)

hey girls just notiched use are havin a met up just wondering if its still on? and can anyone come along?xx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

hey happiness!!!

Were not meeting this weekend  but you are more then welcome to come along when we get sorted out with a date that suits everyone.........watch this space for details  

I'm off now on a weeks holiday so I'll looking when I get back


----------

